# Are all GR's suitable for hunting?



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to know how I can determine Max's hunt ability and willingness, before I go to the expense of training and equipment, etc... Any easy ( inexpensive ) ways to figure this out?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Pedigree is going to be a starting point--are there working dogs in the pedigree? Look for titles like SH/MH or FTCH or AFTCH or *** (Qualified All Age). These will be dogs with instinct and drive for the work, and should produce a pup that likes to work. Sometimes good hunters can also come from pedigrees that do not seem to have much work "in them." A good way to test your pup out is to contact your local hunt test of breed club and see if they do any field training. That way you could go out to a training day, have your pup introduced to birds and see if he likes them. If pup seems keen, then proceed!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What are your goals with Max?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think all goldens should be suitable for hunt work (it is what they were bred for) but not all really are.

Before pursuing field work I went to a training day hosted by a retriever club in my area to get a feel for it, and then went out training with a group. I initially had issues with getting her on birds (she was close to a year, although I will never know if I had started her younger if that would have helped, I suspect it would have). Rather than quit there, I decided that I am not a quitter and kept going for it and I know have a dog who loves birds and field work--incredibly so that is a different kind of training challenge for me. She will run JH in the spring and is learning basic handling now. She's very driven and does very well, and she is not from SH/MH, or FTCH lines. Both of her parents are Ch., but she does have an uncle with a JH/WCX and a a few great-grandparents with WC and/or JH.

I see you have started a lot threads--and it looks like you are interested in doing something fun with your dog. I would strongly advise you pick one and stick with it. Don't worry about doing multiple things until you have mastered one. 

I will also caution and say that while field work is fun, it takes a TON more effort and training than anything else I've done, IMO. My weekly training with a group takes up to 2 hours to only run your individual dog a handful of times, and that does not include commute or training time during the week. So if you want to start, I advise sticking with it and realizing that it will be a lot of work--but worth it if you both love it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you can find a good, highly recommended pro trainer in your area they will do a formal evaluation of your dog for a fairly nominal (think vicinity $50) fee. They will tell you whether or not he has the instinct and drive to succeed in field competition.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I so agree with this .. I am an experienced golden person with 20 + years in obedience, about 10 in agility and I am a newbie in field.

I am currently training 2 young goldens in obedience and agility and one of the young ones is also being trained in field. Even with a strong obedience background, the field training takes most Sundays (all afternoon) and a few evenings during the week. For comparison, the obedience (and rally) combined with agility for 2 dogs takes less time than training the one dog in field. And this with a dog with a strong field background.

I would go further and recommend obedience come first - it is impossible to concentrate on field or agility if you need to keep reminding your dog of the basics (come, stay, sit, leave it etc). 

Whatever you decide, try to find a good mentor and work closely with him/her. I have different mentors/trainers for different sports and multiple mentors/trainers for obedience. While you can (and many folks do a great job) train alone, it really helps to work with someone.

And have fun 



GoldenSail said:


> I see you have started a lot threads--and it looks like you are interested in doing something fun with your dog. I would strongly advise you pick one and stick with it. Don't worry about doing multiple things until you have mastered one.
> 
> I will also caution and say that while field work is fun, it takes a TON more effort and training than anything else I've done, IMO. My weekly training with a group takes up to 2 hours to only run your individual dog a handful of times, and that does not include commute or training time during the week. So if you want to start, I advise sticking with it and realizing that it will be a lot of work--but worth it if you both love it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *Are all GR's suitable for hunting?*


The short answer is no. (It would be nice if they were, but the world is what it is.)


You can teach a Chihuahua to fetch but that doesn't make it a hunting dog. 
To succeed as a hunting dog, the dog must possess a strong natural desire for birds. The easiest way to find out what you've got is to test the dog with a live clip wing pigeon or two. If the dog/pup shows interest (chase and grab) in the bird scampering around the yard, you have something you can work with.

For an example, here is an 8 week old pup, seeing a live bird for the first time. He pursues, pounces, and grabs the bird. He is demonstrating great courage and strong natural desire for birds. The breeder has a lightweight check cord attached just in case the pup decides to grab the bird and take off with it in another direction.


----------

